# Worth Buying a Second Hand Cherub?



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi. I have seen a used Cherub for sale for £575.00. Is this a good price? It has the Fracino half century badge (1963-2013), so one assumes it is 4 years old max.

Just to explain, I have a Gaggia Classic, and was wanting to upgrade to a Heat Exchange machine, mainly to get consistency when steaming milk.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

moonray said:


> Hi. I have seen a used Cherub for sale for £575.00. Is this a good price? It has the Fracino half century badge (1963-2013), so one assumes it is 4 years old max.
> 
> Just to explain, I have a Gaggia Classic, and was wanting to upgrade to a Heat Exchange machine, mainly to get consistency when steaming milk.
> 
> ...


I think you can get them cheaper than that. @fatboyslim had a very nice one a while ago that he sold, so he can give an impression of what they are like - although he has a La Pavoni now..

Gaggia Classics are a bit naff when it comes to steaming milk (I couldn't steam with them to save my life!), and after switching to a La Pavoni lever it's much easier. Although the machine itself makes fantastic coffee when done right, you need a fair bit of skill to get a decent shot (steep learning curve). If you want to upgrade to a HX machine, there are plenty around. Get your post count up (not hard to do) and you'll be able to access the sales section on this forum. You'll maybe find a better bargain there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

575 is over priced


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> 575 is over priced


Agree.


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Just what I needed to know. I will therefore eschew the cherub, and wait for better times


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

Ooops. A miss post. How do I delete this?


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

> Gaggia Classics are a bit naff when it comes to steaming milk


Yeah, the steaming is really hit and miss on the Classic. I now steam in two phases. One blast until the light goes off. Stop and count to 10, and then phase 2 with a new head of steam. It feels like you are fighting the machine. Coffee actually tastes great to be fair, but latte art is a non-starter currently. And boy is it slow!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

moonray said:


> Yeah, the steaming is really hit and miss on the Classic. I now steam in two phases. One blast until the light goes off. Stop and count to 10, and then phase 2 with a new head of steam. It feels like you are fighting the machine. Coffee actually tastes great to be fair, but latte art is a non-starter currently. And boy is it slow!


When I did a latte are challenge thing a few years ago, I used both a Gaggia Classic and a La Pavoni. I made the espressos using the Gaggia and steamed using the La Pav. The La Pavoni is limited in the number of drinks you can make whereas the Classic just kept getting topped up lol. A Heath Robinson Dual Boiler


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cherub is a good machine, I really enjoyed mine, but as others have said that is over priced.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you are the kind to buy and refurbish there are a couple of choices on the bay just now. They are auction so care and judgement on ££ but .....


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> If you are the kind to buy and refurbish there are a couple of choices on the bay just now. They are auction so care and judgement on ££ but .....


My confidence to refurbish is rather limited I am afraid. I would feel happier with something that works, even if it needs a good clean. That's why the Cherub looked a good idea. Relatively new, and with an excellent manufacturer just down the road in Birmingham. I appreciate the response though. I am just not Mr Heath Robinson


----------



## Miss Lydia Caffeine (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't do it. That price is doing the most but then again a really good Cherub is sought of worth it. I guess it would depend on how much you really want it. Now even i myself...am confused


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks. I am inclined to wait. Much as I fancy this particular machine, I am trying not to be extravagant. This time!!!

Actually, nobody has bid for this cherub yet, and it is a collection in Sheffield. I am wondering if the guy might be open to offers if it doesn't sell. I just have to see.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

moonray said:


> Thanks. I am inclined to wait. Much as I fancy this particular machine, I am trying not to be extravagant. This time!!!
> 
> Actually, nobody has bid for this cherub yet, and it is a collection in Sheffield. I am wondering if the guy might be open to offers if it doesn't sell. I just have to see.


If you don't ask, you don't get. If it were me selling and I wasn't in a hurry then I'd probably "try my luck" first before thinking about realistically how low I'd go. Go for it.


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

As a matter of interest, the Cherub I am considering on eBay has a model number of 'CHER'. Models now on sale seem to be 'CHE1'. Does anyone know if the 'CHER' is an older model?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

moonray said:


> Yeah, the steaming is really hit and miss on the Classic. I now steam in two phases. One blast until the light goes off. Stop and count to 10, and then phase 2 with a new head of steam. It feels like you are fighting the machine. Coffee actually tastes great to be fair, but latte art is a non-starter currently. And boy is it slow!


There is a much cheaper alternative to getting decent steam performance than replacing your Classic

Step 1. replace the steam stat with one that's 10 degrees hotter

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Boiler-Thermostat-155C---DM1288/m-3101.aspx

Step 2 . Fit a better steam wand, The Rancilio V1/V2 is good and is a very easy swap, but for even better steam monster performance the Rancilio V3 is better, however fitting is more complicated and its more expensive... although it can be got as a complete kit from ebay which saves getting the bits and bobs.

Hint and tip... peeps that have lowered their OPV down to far to a very 'low setting' will have to up the pressure a bit to take advantage of the full steam ahead performance.


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

DaveP said:


> There is a much cheaper alternative to getting decent steam performance than replacing your Classic
> 
> Step 1. replace the steam stat with one that's 10 degrees hotter
> 
> Step 2 . Fit a better steam wand, The Rancilio V1/V2 is good and is a very easy swap,...


Thanks Dave. That is definitely an idea to consider, though not so exciting as a new machine







. I do already have a Rancilio steam wand in place. The issue seems to be with the consistency of the steam pressure, which is very hit and miss. I have a routine to make the best of it, but still it is the best of a bad job. Can a revised steam stat make such a big difference to a single-boiler machine?


----------



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. I offered £450 for the Cherub after it didn't sell on eBay. But it seems the seller is not actually very keen to sell. It is his wife who wants rid of it. So he has put it on at a high price, but then relisting it £25 lower each time. Clever move really. Playing for time. I suspect I might be better off getting a new one if I can find a good price.


----------

